# [Solved]Gentoo non scrive il carattere @

## Cristian75

Salve ho un problemino ho installato una nuova gentoo sul mio pc funziona tutto bene ma non mi scrive il carattere @

dove sbaglio ? 

grazie

----------

## Luca89

dove non ti scrive il carattere "@"? sulla shell o su X? hai controllato che la mappatura della tastiera sia corretta?

----------

## eddy89

Uso gentoo da parecchio, ma da poco (forse da quando ho aggiornato Xorg) non mi funziona più l'alt-gr, ne ctrl+alt per cambiare virtual terminal...

Che succede?

----------

## Cristian75

non mi scrive quel carattere nei programmi sul terminale su tutto in pratica. 

La tastiera dovrebbe essere ok ho provato a settarla sia 104 che 105 it 

sembra appunto che la tastiera non sia coretta ma non penso sia quello il problema anche perchè 

se la tastiera non è coretta mi sbaglia alcuni caratteri solitamente 

qui invece funziona tutto bene apparte quel fatidico carattere...

ps per scrivere quel carattere dovrei usare (ALT-GR) + un tasto 

potrebbe essere anche colpa di questultimo che non funziona come dice eddy89

qualche idea ?

----------

## eddy89

Ascolta rispondi alla domanda di Luca, a me infatti su una console (/dev/tty3) a cui ci sono arrivato da X usando "chvt 3" xke ctrl+alt nn funziona, dopo il login l'alt-gr funziona benissimo e con esso chiocciola, cancelletto eccetra. 

Il problema sorge dunque quando si parla di un ambiente X, forse nell'aggiornamento (ultimo amd64) hanno sbagliato qualcosa?

(versione: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7)

Qualcun altro ha questo problema con questa versione o una soluzione?

----------

## crisandbea

io ho risolto questo problema inserendo nel kernel come linguaggio nativo solo le due voci con europe, poi nel make.conf ho inserito LANG="it" ,

e poi in /etc/conf.d/keymap  ho settato SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"  , EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

 ora mi funzionano tutti i tasti.

 spero di esservi stato di aiuto.ciao

----------

## eddy89

Ma non è che LANG="it" nel make.conf fa casino emergendo programmi in italiano, magari non tradotti benissimo?

Cmq vi dirò presto se funziona.

----------

## Cristian75

infatti ho provato in console (/dev/tty3) dopo il login e li funziona la chiocciola O_o ?

boh allora il problema è di gentoo e non mio che ho sbagliato qualcosa mi pare di capire...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non penso che il problema sia della gentoo, visto che a tutto il resto del forum funziona...

----------

## Cristian75

hem allora dove sbaglio mi sapete aiutare ?

----------

## crisandbea

hai provato a fare i comandi che ti suggerivo io ?????

----------

## Cristian75

Si ora provo poi vi so dire 

grazie...

----------

## Cristian75

Rieccomi allora ho provato a fare come diceva "crisandbea" ma nulla non mi scrive la chiocciola 

qualche idea ?

----------

## eddy89

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> Rieccomi allora ho provato a fare come diceva "crisandbea" ma nulla non mi scrive la chiocciola 
> 
> qualche idea ?

 

Penso che proverò a mascherare questa versione di xorg-x11 e riemergere quella precedente per vedere se va...

Il problema è piuttosto fastidioso xke ogni singola parentesi quadra, graffa, chiocciola o cancelletto devo prendermelo da qualche parte grazie a gpm... 

per fortuna esiste lui  :Wink: 

----------

## Cristian75

Ciao mi puoi spiegare come posso fare quello che dici cioè di maskerare questa versione di xorg-x11 

e di riemergere una versione + vecchia ? 

io sono in grado solo di fare il contrario cioè di smascherare per una versione piu recente 

grazie...

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
echo "=xorg-x11-vers" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## Onip

```
# echo '=categoria/pacchetto-VERSIONE' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Byez

----------

## Ic3M4n

oops... grazie per la correzione. ci vuole anche categoria/.

dimenticanza.

----------

## eddy89

Cristian75, Ok se provi tu, mi risparmio la fatica io.

Dicci poi se va, così lo faccio anch'io con sicurezza grazie.

p.s.: Sicuro che stiamo parlando della stessa versione del pacchetto?

----------

## Cristian75

si ho verificato è ho il tuo stesso pachetto 

ho provato a mascherare il pachetto mah ho dei problemini nel emergere il pachetto vecchio come faccio ?

```
emerge x11-base/xorg-x11 --pretend

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-base/xorg-x11" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9.0-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Donnie Berkholz <spyderous@gentoo.org>

# Keeping masked so ~arch/arch users move from 6.8.2 to 7.0

- x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1_rc2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Joshua Baergen <joshuabaergen@gentoo.org> (14 Apr 2006)

# Mask for X7.1 RC

- x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 (masked by: package.mask)

```

----------

## Cristian75

Beh io non riesco se tu riesci dimmi almeno se risolvi...

grazie

----------

## eddy89

Per ora ho risolto parte del problema: ora posso cambiare vt con ctrl+alt, ma ancora niente chiocciola ecc.

Cmq ho aggiunto in xorg.conf nella sezione "ServerLayout"

```
Option "XkbDisable" "yes"
```

Se mi ci fai studiare ancora un po' potrei capire il busillis..

----------

## Cristian75

K certo grande aspetto tue notizie 

bye

----------

## Cristian75

Guarda io ho risolto così ho comentato alcune cose in xorg.conf

```

#questi tre commenti li ho dovuti mettere per risolvere il problema del alt-gr + tasto

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver  "kbd"

#       Option  "CoreKeyboard"

      Option "XkbLayout"    "it"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

#       Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

#       Option  "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

```

----------

## eddy89

Scusa ho letto solo ora il messaggio xke nn mi arrivano le mail dai forums (  :Question:   :Question:  )

Cmq io nn ho quelle opzioni da commentare..  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

come diavolo faccio?!?

----------

## Cazzantonio

cambieresti il titolo del thread in qualcosa di più significativo grazie?

----------

## Cristian75

Mah guarda a questo punto mi sorge una domanda sicuro sicuro di aver settato per benino la tastiera ?

fatto anche un etc-update per sistemare i files dei vari aggiornamenti ?

----------

## eddy89

Non lo so dove dovrei guardare?

----------

## eddy89

Ok ho risolto... ho rinominato la mia conf, ne ho creata una nuova (e funzionante) e ho fatto un diff.. ora va!!  :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

#@¹²³¼½¬{[]}`~¬⅛⅜⅝⅞±¿¡ΩŁ¢®Ŧ¥↑ıØÞÆ§ÐªŊĦJ&Ł<>©`'Ñº»«·

 :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

